
Is Science Kind of a Scam? - mathgenius
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/30/spooked-books-adam-gopnik
======
dekhn
I read this whole thing and couldn't really understand what the author's point
was. I'm a scientist, and sure, there are some criticisms in there, but
they're ultimately criticisms of human nature, not science in the abstract, or
how it is done. Science is done by humans- we try to eliminate our biases, but
that's clearly very hard.

If you have a criticism of science, please make a coherent one.

------
macmac
No, it is not.

